# "Hot Spot" won't heal



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Sugar pie has had this area on his neck now for 2 months or more.. i cannot get it to heal. the vet was worried to begin with for the length of time it was healing. it looks a lot better than it did, but i keep applying the medication, Mometamax, but it isn't seeming to help anymore, it's just keeping it one size. The vet said it looked like an allergic reaction, but he hasn't been scratching it a lot like he used too, which was keeping it from healing. She said it was a Hot Spot and the area around most of it is smooth skin with no hair..she had to shave that whole area because it was rather large to begin with. 

I also kind of pinched his skin up and it feels like a small pea or something weird. i know you guys aren't vets but i was wondering if anyone had any ideas what it could be before i head to the vet, which will be a little while because my financial situation sucks right now. 

Here is a pic, it's a little blurry but i can't get him to be still.










Thanks guys for any suggestions.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

The only time either of my cats have had something similar to that was from a collar. She itched at the collar, although I never saw her do it.
Has the vet done skin scrapings and tested for ringworm?

Jennifer


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

He has never worn cat collars and the vet told me it wasn't ringworm. i can't remember for sure but doesn't it take a week or two to get results for those skin scraping? i may be wrong. i have to take him and get his annual vaccinations so she can check it again. any suggestions? questions to ask or tests to run? :roll: 

thanks jennifer


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Meowmie, i tried that link and the closest vet dermatologist is over 3 hours away from me. I do good to get him to ride in the car for over 10 minutes.. I'm pretty worried about him and wish i could get to a dermatologist , but at this point it seems impossible.. 

He doesn't go outside, however during the warmer months i would take him out and we'd set on the back deck, however he wouldn't be allowed to roam freely and i kept a close eye on him. however, that still doesn't mean he could have gotten it from outside. 

:? i don't know where to go from now, i've tried this medication he's on now and it cleared up the small splotches he had, we also went through 2 tubes of um....tritop or something like that, and also tried a medicated shampoo or conditioner that you leave in. i still have some left.. i'd wet the area and massage it into the skin. 

The vet i take him too is actually an Animal Hospital Clinic and are supposed to be the best around the tri-county area. I have to take him for his vaccinations soon, can she not do a skin graph or some kind of test to send off? Thanks for any help guys..... It's getting frustrating :fust


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

here is another picture i snapped today, it is a bit more clear..


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Meowmie, 

When we ride in the car, i always hold him in my lap, while driving.. i know that isn't the safest way.. he does rather well but i haven't ever used a cat carrier with him because i don't have one. I'm sure i could borrow one and try it out and see how he does riding in it. 

Honestly, there have been so many past vet visits and checkups (also because i just adopted my 2nd cat) and a lot of other things going on, that i can't remember exactly what tests she run. I will call the vet tomorrow morning and get that information. 

Due to my work and class schedule, I couldn't ever get an appointment as soon as i wanted, but the vet prescribed Tritop topical ointment around the second week in october, i went through 2 tubes of that, and about halfway through that she gave me Resichlor, a leave on lotion that is antimicrobial and antiseptic. The first vet visit about this spot was on October 26, but he had this spot approximately a month before i took him to the vet. It started out small, red and itchy.... and after the vet shaved that area it was actually a lot larger than the actual open sore, it was a dark ring area around the open sore. There were also two smaller ones that the medication i am using now has cleared up, which is Mometamax.

Also, on 10-26-05 i posted in another thread 


> Well i took him to the vet and thank God, it is not a ringworm on his neck. It is for sure a "hot spot" and it isn't spreading. In order for it to heal better, they needed to give him a Depo (steroid) shot, however those shots can cause sugar to go higher if the cat is diabetic it could cause problems. I have been wanting to get his bloodwork done anyway and everything is NORMAL. A few white blood cells showing but that is probably where the hot spot is so inflamed.


Then it started healing fairly quick and i went back 2 weeks later so the vet could see how it was healing. She said she was concerned that it was taking a while to heal and suspected an allergic reaction? So i've been applying this mometamax since then 2-4 times a day. It also seems that area that seemed pea size seems to be growing mass. 

As far as his vaccines, i can wait on those, i just adopted a 2nd cat from an animal shelter but she has been completely vaccinated and they haven;t had any close contact so far. 

His diet.. Okay, he has been on prescription hill's C/D for quite some time now, i would say about 2 years atleast. He was having crystal problems a while back and also about 6 months ago and i asked my vet the other day about an article or thread i read about using c/d for long periods of time. she said that was fine for him to be on c/d that long. I'm not so sure i agree with her on that. but i haven't done any experimenting with his diet. what do you suggest i try? 

i can list all the ingredients in this c/d food if you want, let me know and i will because this post is quite long so far. 

Thanks SO much for your advice so far....


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Meowmie.. you are right about the carrier, i've just been dumb and figured since we don't travel but a couple of miles it would be okay. Also, all of this has really overwhelmed me.. and i am really ticked off at my vet for not knowing this:



> Crystals, stones, and the condition called feline lower urinary tract disease (FLUTD), most commonly form in cats (which are true carnivores adapted to eating meat-based diets) fed dry commercial foods (which are usually high in vegetable materials and grains). Most holistic veterinarians see a lower incidence of these urinary disorders in cats fed meat-based (homemade) diets.


Why would she suggest c/d (DRY) for so long? I thought i had finally found a good vet, but now i am starting to question.. however i doubt there are anymore close by that are any better. I've tried one other vet who i didn't think was qualified enough because she dealt with more animals like horses... but anyway..

I have no idea what to do about his diet. My vet seems set on the fact his diet is okay, but i disagree.. and this information you've given me has made me disagree even more. Thank you. I need to do some research and make some phone calls to see if there are any specialists concerning his diet and stuff. Also.... I totally forgot about this, but sugar pie had been having what i thought was blood on his penis. After going to the vet, they did a urinalysis and found blood in his urine. Then i had taken him back and another vet who worked there said that it wasn't blood on his penis that it looked like it had just gotten dirty. Sugar pie is rather large and he can't reach himself to groom properly so i have some pet wipes to help as much as i can. But these two contradictions don't add up. I am going to ask the vet about that tomorrow as well. Anyway the point i was getting to is that they switched his food to S/D after finding the blood in the urine, i went through a bag of that, then switched back to C/D. If i am thinking correctly ( and i will see when i call tomorrow ) this was before the spot appeared on sugar pie. Possibly the S/D may have caused it? I put some triple antibacterial ointment on it earlier tonight but he started scratching at it so i rubbed it off and it looks a lot better even though the ointment didn't stay on long.

As far as a vet school, there are none in the state of kentucky, according to google research. When you say Holistic.. what does that mean exactly? 

After i call my vet tomorrow, i will be able to provide some better information about what tests where run and if the food was changed right before the spot came up. I know it may not provide me any answers but i wanted to give as much information as possible....... Sigh. Thanks, truely, i really appreciate this, it has made me more aware that things may be going on i didn't think about.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm sorry, he is 4 years old. I will write more later, gotta go to work! 

Thanks meowie :heart


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

i called the vet this morning and they are going to print out every test that has been done on sugar pie and medications in the past 6 months. If i don't have time to pick it up this evening because i have class right after work, i will tomorrow evening.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey i decided to scan this because it would be a lot to type out. It is for the past 6 months, medications ,etc... i know you probably can't do much with this but thought i'd post anyway. I don't think she even did a skin graph/test...


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

No, i only got that to calm him down before taking him to the groomer around that time... i've only given that to him twice in his life. and the times i gave them were not too far apart, maybe a month or so. But he already had the spot before i took him there, so i don't suspect that medication may have caused the spot. 

I'm not sure i know what the general health profile is but i have all the papers they gave me from that day.. somewhere. i will search for them before bed. 

Also, i noticed 3 bags of s/d however i think that may be a mistake b/c i've only had 1 bag.

i will call tomorrow and find out what the general health profile consists of. i had originally thought the food may have caused the spot but comparing the paper, i was given tritop then too so he already had it. 

i honestly can't take him to see a specialist atleast for a couple of weeks because i work 40 hours a week and take 15 hours of classes.. and my only days off are Sundays. By that time it will be Christmas, so i am figuring i can't get him until after the first of the year. But in the mean time, i am going to call around and see what i can find out about any specialists. i didn't get to talk to the vet when i went to pick up this paper.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

would you suggest working on a change of diet for the present time?


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

oh and no he hasn't had any problems with fleas hardly at all. However, the first day i noticed the spot, i actually found a flea fleeing from the area and i caught it and killed it. Searched him down for more but i didn't find any. I found that odd to just have one flea. he does have a long hair coat and is quite difficult, but with white hair it makes it easier. Where did you see that at on the paper? 

I think the general health profile may be this:










Here are his other results, his glucose and cholesterol are high, i'd like to turn him onto a diet to help lower this. 



















she suspected his white blood cell count was high because of the inflammation around this spot.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Meowmieeee,

Alright, i think the deal with the program for fleas and all that information is just listed there so you can enter a date if they are used. because he has never had a teeth cleaning either or dewormed, because he hasn't ever had worms since i've been taking him to this vet. So basically i think that is just there for basic info for something......

I actually don't think he has ever been tested for FeLV... they asked me if i wanted to do it a couple of times which is probably extremely stupid of me. Basically, it was because by the time they did everything else on visits, i really couldnt afford to pay the extra 30 or so to get the test done. I asked about symptoms to the FeLV and he hasn't shown any that they told me. (i think) but i could get a complete urinalysis and possibly a FeLV/FIV combo test run MAYBE next week sometime. 

I asked the vet today about a dermatologist in louisville, she's going to call and get me some basic prices and information. i called today and there have been no skin tests done however she is going to call me back with what types of test they would run and the prices espcially for the area underneath the skin that is growing

thanks


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Ok, i am sorry for making it confusing, i am also typing pretty fast b/c i am at work. So.. i think the fecal was done that day because i requested it, it had been a long time since he had one.. i didn't take a stool sample in they used their poker  

Okay.. I should have been more specific on that. In order to get him a steroid shot, we needed to make sure he wasn't diabetic, so they had to do blood work. We tried for about 10 -15 seconds to draw blood and he was FREAKING out so bad, i told them to stop right away. So i had to option of giving him anesthesia so they could draw blood. My poor baby has been through a lot and STILL no definate answers 

I asked her what they can do for him at the animal hospital.. she said they can surgically remove it and send it off for tests if i requested. However for just the surgery and sending it off is $170, something i do not have right before Christmas... so i told her it may be after the first of the year. 

I have to go for now, let me know if it isn't making sense still.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

yes meowie, i am going to find out information from a dermatologist too hopefully i'll know something by the end of the week. basically, i am looking for a price range.. i wish i could take care of it before Christmas, but with my work schedule and needing overtime for money is a priority. But my furbaby's health is also a priority  Do you think it would be okay to wait it out until after the 1st of the year? I hope so....

Do you suggest going ahead and getting a urinalysis from my vet or wait until i see a dermatologist? I think it is only like $15 for one at my vet. 

Thanks for helping me through this so far, you really have no idea how much of a help you have been through your feedback. I haven't had a chance to read any of the last articles you posted yet but i will.

Ally :heart


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Well.. the past few days that spot has almost cleared up, it is two tiny dots now. HOWEVER... another one is started close by and i really think it is from where he scratches that area. 

My vet seems set on keeping him on c/d but i haven't seen her since these posts, i plan on having a discussion with her about it when i get him there. 

As far as the phone consult, i haven't had a chance to even think about it. I have finals this week and working unexpectedly 10-12 hours a day with 2 hour total drive. I leave before sunrise and get home after dark, when the vets are already closed. I'm going to see how it does until after Christmas then first of the year or maybe the week after Christmas i am going to go to our regular vet and discuss the problem along with suggestions about a dermatologist.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Meowie.. 

Something else i just found.. i have felt a small bump under his chin a few days ago and finally got him down to look at it and i thought it was a pimple like area so i squeezed it. first came out a little watery substance then it started bleeding so i squeezed a bit of the blood out of it and got a good look at it. Its a purple color, i figure from more blood inside. i stopped squeezing it and dabbed some hydrogen peroxide on it with a cotton ball. It was causing him pain after i squeezed it a bit more so i stopped. 

Also i got to feeling around that spot on his neck and squeezed around on it and it feels like a cyst or something with a grissle-y feel to it. then deeper into the neck skin i felt more stuff in there. This was all within the last 30 minutes. 

I'm seriously considering taking him in to the vet tomorrow morning. i really really can't afford it, but if they would hold the check until friday, i may be okay... if i take him though i'm afraid they are going to want to go ahead and cut it open, and i'm REALLY not prepared financially for that. :fust 

I totally agree with you, Dr. Jean and others who don't agree with keeping him on the c/d.. i'll talk to her about it for sure. In the mean time, if i get a fresh urine sample to take in with me, is it okay for it to have some litter on it, because i think once before i tried that a long time ago and they had something that seperated the two. 

Rest? lol. I'll try.... I'm also dealing wtih the new cat i brought home, i hate leaving her locked in her room so much, even though it's a perfectly large room with toys/box/food/water/boxes to climb on. She has been swatting at resident cat but he doesn't react back, he is actually dealing with it better than the new cat. I put her in her room whenever i see her swat at him, he just sits there, but i want her to know that it is wrong, even though i know it is a natural instinct. But she is comfortable roaming the rest of the house. However she is VERY WHINEY... i love her though, and try to show her that it's ok. but where i am gone long hours 4-5 days a week it doesn't make it any better.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

There may also be flecks of black, greasy material on the chin which may be mistaken for flea dirt; this is sometimes called 'cruddy chin'. 

An antibacterial surgical scrub, such as chlorhexidine, can initially be used for this purpose two or three times daily

Yes he has had the flecks of black i figured it was chin acne but there is hardly enought there to even notice. As far as the other goes, i figure it is the buildup of a sebaceous gland? Should i squeeze out what is left in there? I wondered where i can get the antibacterial surgical scrub?


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

The place on his chin has healed and his spot is looking better on his neck. I think i might have a picture.. yea i do, but this spot is the new one, the other one has healed... however there is still no hair around the wounds. I go to the vet the week after Christmas..


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Well i took Sugar Pie to the vet today... first of all, she said she thought the area under his neck was chronic inflammation.. she gave him another steroid shot, it had been 2 months since his last one.. she said if within two weeks the spot hasn't gotten any smaller, she wanted to do a biopsy. 

His heart rate was 232 !!!!!! she checked his blood pressure, which was 162 / 122, she said it wasn't enough to be listed as hypertension. she thought maybe he was just excited and nervous for the reasons his heart rate was so high.

Regarding his diet .. she said she didn't have a problem with me changing his diet, however.... she doesn't agree that wet / canned food is better than dry. i explained to her that i had read in several places that it is. She said that they haven't been told that and wants to see my resources.. I go back in 2 weeks for a checkup, a urinalysis for a diet change.. i have my fingers crossed that this inflammation goes down by then.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

> And just a question. Are you sure you really don't want the dermatologist to examine Sugar pie before you agree to a biopsy - if it comes to that?


It's not that i don't want a dermatologist to examine him at all, it's just that getting him to the closest one will be very stressful for him and myself, since the closest one is about 3 hours...  



> In your situation I would immediately switch to a low-carb, low-sodium canned diet and supplement it with cranberry until I could go back to the vet for a urinalysis. (Then proceed based on test results.


What is a good low-carb, low-sodium can brand? I am going tomorrow to a city where i may be able to find something because i think they have a petco.. do you have any specific brand names i can try so i know i am getting the right thing? as far as the cranberry supplement, i am pretty sure there is a vitamin shoppe in the mall where i'm going tomorrow, i will stop and check it out. If i switch his food, i know i need to do it gradually.. but going from dry to canned i'm not sure.. do i mix them together? I know he looooves wet food anyway because i used to feed him friskies.

Are there any risks to a biopsy? Is that not something i should do?


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Okay..... well we went back to the vet for a checkup. in the meantime, i have found 2 fleas on him and 1 while waiting for the vet this evening! I have never had him treated for fleas b/c i didn't see any flea dirt or fleas until recently.. however i suspect that he's had them for a while and could be what is producing this inflammation on his neck. 

I had a urinalysis done and she said there was a trace of leukocytes (spelling?) and his protein level was low.. she said the pH was good because of the c/d food.. i had started him on friskies wet food with the dry diet, but he turns into a meanie!! everytime i get on my feet he's right there whining for the friskies.... so i stopped that after i ran out. About the diet.. i'm going to first wait and see how this spot heals because i got him started on frontline for fleas and she has put him on Enalapril (any serious side effects? or anything i should know about) for hypertension. Personally i believe his bp is so high when we go in because he's extremely nervous..... but said i'd have to keep him on it the rest of his life. 

She said because of his high blood pressure, that could be what is affecting his kidney problems.... she said if he hadn't been on this c/d this whole time we'd have a lot worse problems. :roll: 

Sugar pie is breaking me!!! i bet i've spent atleast $400 on checkups and medication in the past 4 months..... sigh, i just want to get it straightened out. Do you think this is okay for now? To see how the front line does in accordance to the inflammation spot.. it HAS healed, i noticed he still scratches from time to time.. and the mass underneath the skin has gotten quite a bit smaller since his last steroid shot. At the same... distributing the hypertension medication and get another complete urinalysis in a couple of months?

Thanks.... and i really am not trying to go against your advice on the dermatologist thing, i'd really like for him to see one, but under my circumstances, financially and time-wise, it is at the moment, incapable.


----------

